# [SPN] A Dream In Doubt



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 19, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

Featured Movie - A Dream in Doubt
A DREAM IN DOUBT is an immigrant story of survival as a wave of deadly hate crimes terrorizes the Sikh American community in Phoenix, Arizona. The film features Rana Sodhi, an Indian immigrant whose life is forever altered by the 9/11 terror attacks, not because he knew someone who died in the rubble, but because Rana’s turban and beard now symbolize America’s new enemy. Rana’s eldest brother was America’s first post-9/11 hate crime murder victim, and other attacks on Sikhs close to Rana soon follow.

Full Movie: Click Here

To reply, click the above link and post your messages in the forum for a wider audience.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 20-04-2009

Activity since: 16-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "The Eye Of God Peers Down From Space" 
ਪੰਨਾ 463, ਸਤਰ 19 ...
(Date Posted 20-04-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 1 Replies, 27 Views, Last Post: 12:26 AM, 20-04-2009 by pk70
 o The Eye Of God Peers Down From Space

Title: "An Evil God" 
The Riddle of Epicurus /   / Is god willing to prevent evil but not able / then ...
(Date Posted 19-04-2009 by Sinister)
 o 4 Replies, 62 Views, Last Post: 11:00 AM, 19-04-2009 by aad0002
 o An Evil God

Title: "Complete English Translation of Nitnem (Audio-Video)" 
Waheguru ji ka khalsa / Waheguru ji ki fateh /  / Complete English Translation ...
(Date Posted 18-04-2009 by singhbj)
 o 0 Replies, 26 Views, Last Post: 05:21 PM, 18-04-2009 by singhbj
 o Complete English Translation of Nitnem (Audio-Video)

Title: "Weapons of mass 'distraction': JUTTI" 
i think there is a business model in setting up a jutti stall just outside a ...
(Date Posted 17-04-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 13 Replies, 70 Views, Last Post: 10:16 AM, 19-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:7th ashtapadee:4th Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, /  / With the grace of ‘The Sat’, today I share my ...
(Date Posted 17-04-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 0 Replies, 29 Views, Last Post: 09:25 PM, 17-04-2009 by Amarpal
 o Sukhmani Sahib:7th ashtapadee:4th Pauri:My understanding

Title: "Sikhs pay 20 Mil. 'Jazia' to Pak Taliban" 
Ok This has gone off topic. /   / This was established Randip, but you prefer to ...
(Date Posted 17-04-2009 by dalbirk)
 o 43 Replies, 436 Views, Last Post: 03:18 AM, 20-04-2009 by Singh
 o Sikhs pay 20 Mil. 'Jazia' to Pak Taliban

Title: "Sikh involved in Mumbai rape case" 
Who is justifying it?   Oh!  I see what you are saying..the kid was ...
(Date Posted 17-04-2009 by prabhsmart)
 o 3 Replies, 147 Views, Last Post: 08:48 PM, 17-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Sikh involved in Mumbai rape case

Title: "The Magical Hat" 
Only Thee  /    / That I want thee, only thee---let my heart repeat without end. ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by BhagatSingh)
 o 18 Replies, 268 Views, Last Post: 07:45 AM, 18-04-2009 by amarsanghera
 o The Magical Hat

Title: "Selflessness: Scientific Models" 
http://gopikrishna.us/images/articles.jpg ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by aad0002)
 o 6 Replies, 60 Views, Last Post: 07:29 PM, 16-04-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o Selflessness: Scientific Models

Title: "A Sitting With Revered Baba Freed Jio" 
Kiram Ji /   /   /   I have noticed that you have special interest in Gurbani, ...
(Date Posted 16-04-2009 by pk70)
 o 3 Replies, 114 Views, Last Post: 11:31 AM, 17-04-2009 by kiram
 o A Sitting With Revered Baba Freed Jio

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Alright, then I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe that the so called ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 590 Replies, 33131 Views, Last Post: 09:54 PM, 11-04-2009 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
My belief is that if you are Sikh, you are Sikh regardless of caste. /  / Hi ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 541 Replies, 12547 Views, Last Post: 09:33 PM, 19-04-2009 by ricky_xccess
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29329 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24109 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43692 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32752 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 31292 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A post has been removed from the forum. Proselytizing is not permitted. Please ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30325 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 30234 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Complete English Translation of Nitnem (Audio-Video)" 
Waheguru ji ka khalsa / Waheguru ji ki fateh /  / Complete English Translation ...
(Date Posted 18-04-2009 by singhbj)
 o 26 Views
 o Complete English Translation of Nitnem (Audio-Video)

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:7th ashtapadee:4th Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, /  / With the grace of ‘The Sat’, today I share my ...
(Date Posted 17-04-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 29 Views
 o Sukhmani Sahib:7th ashtapadee:4th Pauri:My understanding

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:7th Ashtapadee:3rd Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, /   / With the grace of ‘The Sat’, today I share my ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 55 Views
 o Sukhmani Sahib:7th Ashtapadee:3rd Pauri:My understanding

Title: "mushroom parathas" 
Mushroom Parathas ... /  / Ingridients  /  /  mushrooms  /  / coriander /  / ...
(Date Posted 14-04-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 43 Views
 o mushroom parathas

Title: "Religious symbols and spirituality" 
RELIGIOUS SYMBOLS AND SPIRITUALITY /  /   /  / ABSTRACT /  /   / Religious ...
(Date Posted 13-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 44 Views
 o Religious symbols and spirituality
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (8 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (10 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (11 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (9 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (9 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (8 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (4 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (1 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (3 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Bhagat Singh" (1 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Udham Singh" (1 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (5 Votes)
 o "No..." (27 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

25-04-2009:
 o ANNUAL NEW YORK CITY SIKH DAY PARADE 2009 - New York, NY USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=344&c=1
 o ATAM RAS KIRTAN 2009 Irving, TX USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=350&c=1
 o Reclaiming Anandpur Sahib - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=351&c=1
 o Reclaiming Anandpur Sahib - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=352&c=1
 o Reclaiming Anandpur Sahib - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=353&c=1

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 16-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 22 New Members
 o 14 New Threads
 o 282 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

